# Can't review Drow!



## Cheiromancer (Nov 1, 2002)

The Complete Guide to Drow is not yet listed under Natural 20 products.  I thought it was because of the November release date, but it's November now, and I still can't post my review.

Could somebody please fix this?


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 2, 2002)

*Reviews*

Cheiromancer,

Why not post your review at RPGNow.com and over at rpg.net until the the drow link is fixed? Then you can post it there for one and all to see (I'm REALLY curious to see your review).

Writer of the *Complete Guide to Drow*


----------



## Blacksad (Nov 3, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=currentprod&which=dr0wnat4


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 3, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/revi...where=addnew&which=oncurrent&product=dr0wnat4

scroll down- Guide to Drow is not (as of this moment) under Natural 20 Press.


----------



## Blacksad (Nov 3, 2002)

I do not understand what you mean, if you go into the full publisher list then on Natural 20 press, you'll find the complete guide to drow under TFT?????????


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 3, 2002)

The item description is there- but when I click on "add a new review for this product" a page comes up with a pull-down menu that says "Please Select a Product Below".  And the Complete Guide to Drow is not there.

I'm pretty sure that all that needs to be changed is the release date.  The computer thinks it hasn't been released yet, and so it won't let you review it.  Other products (which are overdue) can be reviewed, because the computer thinks they are available.

Try to enter a review for the Complete Guide to Drow.  Then you'll see what the trouble is.


----------



## Blacksad (Nov 3, 2002)

Then posting in Meta might be more efficient (this isn't a problem with natural 20 press release per se, but a database problem)?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Reviews*



			
				Black Knight said:
			
		

> *Cheiromancer,
> 
> Why not post your review at RPGNow.com and over at rpg.net until the the drow link is fixed? Then you can post it there for one and all to see (I'm REALLY curious to see your review).
> 
> Writer of the Complete Guide to Drow *




It's up at rpg.net.


----------

